# [Technik-Ratgeber] Unser Heimkinolexikon: Das sind die wichtigsten Begriffe



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Unser Heimkinolexikon: Das sind die wichtigsten Begriffe*

						Ein Nachschlagewerk für Einsteiger und Profis. Mit über 300 Fachbegriffen samt Erklärungen sind Sie beim nächsten Technikkauf top informiert. Es richtet sich auch explizit an Leser, die sich nur alle paar Jahre ein neues Gerät fürs Wohnzimmer kaufen und die wichtigsten Spezifikationen überprüfen möchten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Unser Heimkinolexikon: Das sind die wichtigsten Begriffe*


----------



## MrTopperH (28. August 2020)

Puh, das ist ja ganz schön veraltet und viele Dinge fehlen.

Was ist z.B. mit:

2160p
ALLM
Auromatic
VRR
5.1.2
5.1.4
5.2.
5.2.2
5.2.4
7.1.2
7.1.4
7.2
7.2.2
7.2.4
?

Und das ist mir nur das, was mir auf die Schnelle beim Überfliegen des Artikels aufgefallen ist.


----------

